# d.auratus and d.leucomelas?



## DendroDrizzle (Jun 23, 2007)

hey all,
i have been setting up live vivariums for about four years now; two years ago i got into dendrobates.

i want to start mixing breeds, and i was wondering if anybody has had any success mixing d.auratus and d.leucomelas together.

what are some winning combos to throw together?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Just to prelude....

People here are mostly against hybridizing and this will likely be a long, emotional post....try doing a search on "mixing species" in the archives to get the full story minus any new drama.

Chris


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Mixing in the dart frog community is Highly frowned upon, I myself would advise you dont do any kind of mixing and im sure there is a whole slew of people that back me on this. If you do a search on mixing you will find tons of threads like this and further explaintion on why you shouldnt.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> Just to prelude....
> 
> People here are mostly against hybridizing and this will likely be a long, emotional post....try doing a search on "mixing species" in the archives to get the full story minus any new drama.
> 
> Chris


you beat me to it.


----------



## DendroDrizzle (Jun 23, 2007)

cool, then to keep drama to a minimum, i'll ask for a pardon on my ignorance, and claim inexperience as my excuse hahaha i'll look up the information on my own, and i'll avoid mixing at all costs.

thanks very much.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

ofcourse it is frowned upon, but if you do not plan on breeding them just get a female auratus and a female leuc, provide atleast a 29g with plenty of hiding spot and you'll be fine. I'm not so in to mixing but it can be done easily. They do it at the local botanical gardens here in sarasota..

Justin


----------



## DendroDrizzle (Jun 23, 2007)

*clarification*

just to note, when i said mixing breeds, i wasn't implying crossbreeding. i was planning on setting up an exhibit with more than one species.

i'm only posting this to save face hahaha so as not to gain a horrible reputation.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

nitsuj, actually you should get males rather than females since females tend to get more aggressive.

If you are Not going to run the risk of breeding, and really know what you are doing with these frogs, there are some that can possible be kept together if your set up is right. Actually auratus and leucs would be a fairly good choice because both are fairly unagressive. However, the auratus are so shy, that it could be a problem. They might not get enough food because of the bold luecs getting more of it.

I did have to briefly (a few months) mix my luecs and auratus in my 150 gallon tank when my luec tank broke and I had nowhere else to put them. They did fine, but I could not leave them because they were adults and I ran the risk of breeding. They all lived together happily, but it was a very big tank.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: clarification*



DendroDrizzle said:


> i'm only posting this to save face hahaha so as not to gain a horrible reputation.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: clarification*



elmoisfive said:


> DendroDrizzle said:
> 
> 
> > i'm only posting this to save face hahaha so as not to gain a horrible reputation.


I like the recent smiley craze!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*dont mix the species...*

if you really want to you could. i dont suggest getting adult males and females of arautus and leucs, but they will be alright together in a tank. i have a 40 gallon tank with a female arautus that eats her own eggs, so she wouldnt breed, and 2 male leucs as well as one female leuc. i have just recently split the tank in two sections, one with a pair of leucs, one with the arautus female and the other male leuc, just so there is no eggs eating and female to female aggression. but i have had the 2 males and the females arautus together for over a year now, just try not to breed them, and if you do, pleae do not sell them. it would probably be easier actually to not mix the species. good luck


----------

